# April Throwdown



## bmudd14474 (Apr 2, 2022)

This months theme will be .......................................................








*Cheese




Just like the last throwdown Cheese just has to be in your entry in some way or another. It can be in a side item but will be judged for best use of the item. 

All entries must have a description of what it is in the email and be just 1 picture. I don't care if you display it out on a cutting board or have to use multiple plates but it can only be 1 image. No collage's just 1 single unaltered picture.



If you have any other questions please let me know.




I can't wait to see this one unfold. It will run until end of day 5/7/22


The rules are the same and available HERE.


Code Word: Lactose *


*Please submit all entries to me by the end of the day on5/7/2022.  Please email all entries to [email protected] or PM me*



*Good Luck everyone. Now get those wheels turning.*


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 3, 2022)

Oh man this is gonna be good! Cant wait to see the entries.
Jim


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 3, 2022)

I’m waiting for great pictures and some very cheesy jokes.


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 3, 2022)

Cheese is my favorite food group!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 4, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Cheese is my favorite food group!




Wrapped in Bacon, 2 groups in 1, ha ha 

David


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 4, 2022)

Can't wait to see the entries for this one!


----------



## uncle eddie (Apr 5, 2022)

Thanks for doing this!
My wife sends her thanks as well because she gets to enjoy whatever I come up with!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 13, 2022)

Can we have some sliced salumi or sausage on the cheese tray.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 16, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> Can we have some sliced salumi or sausage on the cheese tray.


If it has cheese yes.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 17, 2022)

bmudd14474 said:


> If it has cheese yes.


I think i can solve that...lol


----------



## gmc2003 (May 12, 2022)

Whatever happened with this throwdown? 

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (May 12, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Whatever happened with this throwdown?
> 
> Chris


Nobody wanted to cut the cheese


----------



## chopsaw (May 12, 2022)

The way my gut feels I let 'er rip no matter what or where .


----------



## bigfurmn (May 12, 2022)

I was going to but, plans changed no Queso. Maybe Saturday.


----------



## pineywoods (May 12, 2022)

I haven't seen or heard anything about this Throwdown guess nobody entered it or to many people cut the cheese and Brian is still trying to recover


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 12, 2022)

I just posted the throwdown voting thread.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 13, 2022)

They all look delicious!

Ryan


----------

